# Does anyone use Aubiose bedding ?



## JaneyP (26 October 2010)

As title, any reviews good or bad please. Looking to use it for my youngster. Thanks x


----------



## pip6 (26 October 2010)

Very good. Was more cost effective than mescanthus (or however it's spelt) & shavings. Cost more per bale but chucked less away so needed to buy less.  Also didn't move as much as other so better bed.


----------



## JaneyP (26 October 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply pip x


----------



## miss_c (26 October 2010)

I use it for Genie and LOVE it.  Yes it's expensive, but on shavings she was a 2 bale a week girl as opposed to 1 Aubiose (if that some weeks) so it works out cheaper.  I take out a lot less wet and mucking out time is cut significantly.  

With Titch however I am going to move her off of it.  She walks around the box a lot and it just doesn't work for her.


----------



## JaneyP (26 October 2010)

Its sounding good to me! Does a bale go far...not sure on the size of my stable just trying to figure out how many bales i would need for set up?


----------



## lisab (26 October 2010)

I use it and love it.  As others have said, it is more expensive than shavings but it soaks the wet up much better and you throw much less away.  On average, I take out a trug-tub of poo and another one of wet bedding/sweepings up every day.  You're not supposed to take the wet out every day, but mine has COPD so deep litter is not an option.  

I use 1 bale per week and was using 2 shavings.  I pay £9.50 a bale as opposed to £7.50-£8.50 shavings, so it works out cheaper.

I don't use it because it's cheaper but because it is less dusty than shavings and easier to muck out.

For a new bed, I put 6 down on top of rubber, but my stable is big - about 1 1/2 times bigger than a normal stable.

Hemcore is cheaper than Aubiose and is also made from hemp, but I don't like that because it is hard (a bit like Easibed) and has strange little fluffy balls in it like rabbits tails!


----------



## fatpiggy (26 October 2010)

Hi TBM, I would have thought letting the bed settle and dampen a little would be better for COPD. Fresh hemp does release a very fine dust, my contact lenses hate muck out days. I only dig out once a week and my old girl has a lovely thick cosy bed, no cough (unlike the others on straw and shavings) and ten seconds of poo-picking for me every day.  OP, I use half a bale per week in a 10x10 stable. I think it would take about 7 bales to start it off (don't forget to water it, however daft that seems).  Gosh, Hemcore that is cheaper than Aubiose - not in my part of the world it isn't!


----------



## lisab (26 October 2010)

fatpiggy said:



			Hi TBM, I would have thought letting the bed settle and dampen a little would be better for COPD. Fresh hemp does release a very fine dust, my contact lenses hate muck out days. I only dig out once a week and my old girl has a lovely thick cosy bed, no cough (unlike the others on straw and shavings) and ten seconds of poo-picking for me every day.QUOTE]

Hi Piggy - I can't leave the wet in, I just can't!  I am Monica from Friends about my stable and it is all I can do to not throw it all up the wall every day like you would shavings.  I am coming out in a rash just thinking about it 

But I don't find it dusty, except when it's really hot weather, and then I just get my watering can out and it's fine.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## fatpiggy (26 October 2010)

He he, keep taking the tablets!  As long as my girls bed has no balls of poo and nothing wet on the surface, I'm happy. I just think of all the "normal" things I can be doing instead of throwing the bed up and picking up the scraps of poo on my hands and knees.


----------



## KevinA27 (26 October 2010)

I use it for my boy all the time, it is very good for soaking up his olympic peeing sessions  and cost effective too. I pay £7.50 / bale if I by a pallet at a time.

Kev


----------



## christi (26 October 2010)

ive been using if for a few years now , its fantastic , not cheap , but more cost effective, i lift the poo out each day , dig out the wet every fortnight, and replace with 1 new bale . each bale costs £10.50 up in my part of Scotland.
My stable always smells clean and fresh .


----------



## foraday (26 October 2010)

I loved auboise!!!!

Although the initial cost is a killer!  I took out the wet every 8 weeks!!!!!  2 barrows only as well!  Replaced it with once bale of aubiose!  So time saving and cheap!!!!

You do need a decent bed though to start off with to make it work!  Have seen some disasters though where they haven't done the bed deep enough!


----------



## MochaDun (26 October 2010)

I love it.  My pony been on it for coming up to 2 years.  It doesn't move too much, it doesn't get stuck in his coat or mane/tail.  It soaks up the wet well.  I take the wet out every day as not too good with the smell of a week's worth of ammonia building up!  But like others have said, I don't have to take out much.  I don't have it particularly deep littered.  I pay £9.50 a bale. The only thing I feel bad about is the fact that it has to be imported from France which environmentally isn't great.  Found it a bit dusty in summer just when opening a new bale but seems OK again now.


----------

